# Original owner AFX sets from 70-77



## mracer (Jan 24, 2011)

I collected AFX sets during the late 70's to 1977. I remember buying my first AFX set after seeing it advertised during the Superbowl of 71. After seeing that I went and bought a "Rally Twister" deluxe set that you'll be able to see in my link. My buddy and I at the time used to have track set ups at each others house. We really enjoyed geting into the magna traction cars. After a few years we morphed into Este's rockets and don't have much of anything to show for it now LOL!
So I'm thinking of selling all or some of my collection and I'd like you guys to tell me what you think any of it's worth. Into onroad rc now....?
tia
mike ;>)
http://s249.photobucket.com/albums/gg216/c6man/?mediafilter=images


----------



## Ohio_Danimal (Jan 13, 2012)

man I'm digging that BRE 240Z. That's a great handling body.
Wanna sell it alone?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Personally, if I buy a large lot of used cars, my BEST price would be $5 per car, and that's assuming all the cars were in good condition. You start getting cars missing wheels, wings, bumpers, etc. and $5 becomes too much.

If I buy used cars which will then be resold, I always clean them up and make sure they run. That takes a lot of time. Then they are sold for at most $10 a piece, less if you buy a few of them. So maybe I get an extra $3 or so for all the work I put into them and the missing parts I replace. Plus you may be stuck for years (or forever) with some of the cars.

Now if you happen to have rare or desireable piece(s), the price may go up. But I would say you should be estatic if you got $5 per car based on what I see. For myself, the lot would only be worth about $3 a car.

So if you were planning a trip to the Bahamas on your profits, you may have to rethink it. Sorry if I burst your bubble, but that's the way it is.

Joe


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

You have a really neat bunch of cars there, including a few I'd like to add to my collection. When I first read Joe's response, it seemed a little harsh. But taking a close look at exactly what's there, most of it is pretty common stuff, or well-used, or both, and his point isn't really out of line. There are a couple I noticed that you may want to be aware of... in particular, the yellow Corvette convertible and the chrome Corvette with light blue trim are a little more desirable than most run-of-the-mill cars. (There may be others, I'm not an expert.)

I hate that eBay has started dictating prices for the whole hobby, but if you really want to know what an individual car is worth, it's a great litmus test. Just search for completed listings of the car in question. Try searching "AFX Corvette" and you'll find that those two come in above average. But you'll find that most of the others are pretty close to what Joe said above. For example, I just noticed an auction where a lot of 3 cars sold for $20, and 2 of them were cars that you have.

Nice bunch of stuff. I'm particularly digging the yellow Tycopro Carrera. :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

i'd be interested in the 2 semi tractors. If they became available


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd be interested in the Tyco stuff. Although all but two of the cars need work or may be beyond repair scrapes, scratches, or missing parts from what I see. I would like some runners (cars with some damage that if damaged more won't bug you) for my Daughter to run.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I been reading and have to agree with most here. The simple fact is that no body wants to go in they're pocket as of lately. Giving them away.

I picked up 2 440 Buick Stockers, ie #27 and the blue #43 for the cost of shipping practically. In like new never seen track conditon.

Sad to see where our hobby has gone as of the last 2 or 3 years but, here we are. Hopefully it will bounce back. 

Good luck and most times, you will do a little better selling them 1 at a time. Just very time consuming.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm don't believe it's guys not wanting to go into their pocket. I think it's a simply the value of cars which have been heavily used when balanced against the cost of a new car. 

Selling one at a time will probably get you more for some cars than selling them as a complete lot. When someone buys a complete lot, they may have to hold on to the cars for years before they all sell, if in fact they do sell. Sure some might fetch an above average price, but that's offset by those that would almost have to be given away. And how long it would take from initial purchase until all are sold.

Now, add into the equation the time you would have to take to list each car individually, monitor the sales/auctions, and handle the payments, mailings, etc. and you can see where getting a few extra dollars for a few of the cars just doesn't make it worth the effort.

You have to look at what you think you could get verses what a new car costs. If new AW cars are available for $15 or less and some new Lifelike and/or (real) Tyco can be found for anywhere from $15-$20, then trying to get $10 or more for a used car in less than very good condition will be tough, especially if you want that much (per car) for the whole lot.

I am no expert on Aurora value. I have bought a lot of used Aurora cars at shows over the years and never paid more than $10 per car on an individual purchase (usually less).

For example, I recently purchased a lot of 24 used Aurora and (a couple) Tyco, plus track, for $100. Even then I thought that maybe I spent a little too much at $4 per car when I took a good look at them. After spending about 45 minutes to an hour per car cleaning it up, they look decent and run okay. Some needed parts and others still need significant tuning. But I enjoy doing it - I would never do it for the money as the amount of work/parts required to make them sellable isn't worth the price I could get in return.

So I repeat what I said in my earlier post. Don't be surprised if they bring in a lot less than you imagined. You got a lot of good years and memories out of them and now, if you don't want them, it's time to find them a new, loving home.

Used car prices will be a lot different then new car prices. I know many guys scoff at keeping cars in the package, but if you are looking to have a car (hopefully) retain it's value, or in some cases increase in value, then you have to keep them mint. If you've used your cars over the years and now want to sell, I'm thinking the $5 maximum limit is a good rule of thumb. In a very large lot, it would be closer to $3 per car.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

mracer, i pm'ed you a message


----------



## mracer (Jan 24, 2011)

First off, *let me thank all of you for taking the time to post your thoughts and suggestions* as to the value of the cars/sets. My intent was to guage the interest out there and value, should I deceide to sell anything, and with that in mind, I think you guys have given me some good info. To those who PM'd me, I'll keep your offers in mind. Just to let you know I'm located in Windsor, just south of Detroit. Please keep the comments coming as I feel this is a great forum!:wave:
tia
mike :thumbsup:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

mracer said:


> Just to let you know I'm located in Windsor, just south of Detroit. Please keep the comments coming as I feel this is a great forum!:wave:
> tia
> mike :thumbsup:



Cool, another Canuck??? I'm in Winnipeg! Go Jets!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

"Go Jets" ???.

Aren't they the Flames farm team,lol:wave:

Good thing Sask doesn't have a team,lol

Morning Dan:wave:

Rick


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Not Likely. Our Farm Team the St.John's Ice Caps are #1 in the AHL thank you very much. Stick that in your pipe and smoke it! (sorry I'm very sensitive to important issues like Hockey!) 

Saskatchewan, Hard to spell Easy to draw :tongue:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

LOL:wave:

Then i guess telling you how good the Roughies are is out,lol:wave:


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Considering they didn't even make the playoffs???? Don't waste your breath!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

How long had it been since Winnipeg made the playoffs last year,lol:thumbsup:

Remember they're only games,lol:wave:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I just purchased a small lot of Aurora cars today and it reenforces my earlier statement about used (uncleaned/unprepared) cars being worth at most, on average, $5 each.

A friend of mine who often goes to estate sales knows I love slot cars and he will pick them up if he sees them for a reasonable price.

The first lot he picked up for me cost $100 and contained about 24 cars and some track - a mix of Aurora and Tyco. Most of the cars were pretty beat up (there were a couple good ones) but after spending about a hour a piece on them, and replacing old and worn parts, they all are running and look a lot better. Need more work, but at least they're clean and running. But almost all the bodies either show wear or have broken/missing pieces, and all the tires needed replacing. But for about $4 a piece, it was worth the time, effort and replacement parts.

However, the lot I got today is all Aurora, 13 cars and a few extra bodies. This lot was $120 and I don't think it was worth the money. All the tires are dried out and crack when removed. Four bodies are missing significant bumpers, grills, etc., so those will go in the junk bucket at the next show. The one four gear needs to have the the roof glued down and the post is cracked/stripped. The AC Cobra has no windshield. Ford GT has cut wheel wells. A couple AFX cars have missing/broken wings. Not one car is even a C8, maybe at best a C7.

At less than $10 a car you might think it's a good deal, but you are starting with some pretty old, raced (abused?) stuff. You hope it can be salvaged, but you don't know. Is the armature even good? And unless you're handy with an airbrush, the bodies are always going to look drab. You're going to spend a lot of time and effort to try to get an old car to run as well as a new car which would only have cost a few dollars more (maybe less if you figure in the cost of parts). Plus you could never recoup your investment on any one car since the most you could probably get is $10 a car.

I admit I greatly enjoy cleaning up old cars. I just don't want to waste money doing it.

So my opinion is solidifed. Used cars, especially those which have been neglected, are probably only worth $3 in a lot. In fact, I'll be talking to my friend tomorrow and tell him that if he cannot get the cars at $3-$5 a piece, just walk away.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

So true. Sad but true. It's more about doing it for the love of it.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> So true. Sad but true. It's more about doing it for the love of it.


Not really sad Joe. The owner got good use out of the cars, used them up, and is really just getting rid of something that is basically junk to them. This is a lot different than selling NOS, old packaged or display kept cars - those may well have increased in value. The problem is that most people think they've found gold.

Joe


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Last time I was in Windsor I saw the 'ballet'. :dude:


----------

